# Guidelines for "Get Together"



## Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

Get Together forum


This forum is for members to post get-togethers, tastings, restaurant openings, etc that they know of, are planning to attend, or just simply want to share with the general membership. 

This forum shall not be used by any member to promote their business related gatherings or to promote business related gatherings on behalf of others.


----------

